

Things that changed how I thought about building things that matter - cjbarber
https://medium.com/@brendanbaker/10-things-that-changed-how-i-thought-about-building-things-that-matter-b133ea2cd763

======
cjbarber
Saw this on Twitter - it has some great content recommendations.

